

AT&T appears set to control and charge for FaceTime over Cellular in iOS 6 - vellum
http://9to5mac.com/2012/07/16/att-appears-set-to-control-and-charge-for-facetime-over-cellular-in-ios-6/

======
samstave
This is something that should be on PGs ridiculously ambitious ideas list:
Kill the carrier.

I need to look at the economics of having NO data plan on an iPhone coupled
with a 4G hotspot ala verizon that I have now. (The company pays for these now
so the actual costs of both are invisible to me...)

